# Autopilot AH800



## rnummi (Jul 9, 2002)

Does anyone know if the AH800 receives/transmits NMEA or Seatalk? I bought this thing and it didn''t come with any manual (Oh yeah, if anyone HAS a manual I would REALLY appreciate a fax of the pertinent instructions on use). Is the AH800 just a point and maintain autopilot or does it have "bells and whistles"? I tried calling Raymarine and there is "No Manual or support available". Any help from any quarter would be sincerely appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gnorbury (Mar 27, 2002)

What vintage? Most of the older Autohelm gear predates seatalk, although it was actually Autohelm who invented the protocol (prior to aquisition by Raytheon).

Some of the pilots (e.g. AH6000) had a "nav" interface, but unfortunately this was an early version of NMEA which is not compatible with current gear.

Graham


----------



## rnummi (Jul 9, 2002)

It''s black, says AH800 on the top. Single plug rectangular, 3 prongs (Fits the current "Remote" type plug). Has a compass on gimbals in the underside just aft of the ram. No date, has small LED in place of the current 1000 model''s LCD.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

From your comments, I wouldn''t tell you. After years of experience, I simply cannot believe anyone who calls Raytheon (or Raymarine) is bluntly told "no manual no support available". I called them last week to get a manual for a ten year old system and was told "no problem". Sorry, but perhaps you did not express your need to them, and if you did, please call back and ask to speak to a supervisor, or get with the sales manager in your area of the country. Any relations I have ever had with Raytheon, or Raymarine, has been overly solicitious to the point of buying dinner, not abrupt, as you state. Please try again, and perhaps act like a human being who knows at least what boat he/she has bought second hand. Perhaps you are relying on the kindness of strangers to give you a full education, for FREE, on the boat you just purchased. That is unfair. Why should it be anyone else''s responsibility but your''s? Why did you "buy this thing" knowing it "didn''t come with any manual" if you are not smart enough to figure it out? And I don''t suppose it would help to add that anyone with half a brain should be able to work out the nmea sequences of an electronic that he chose to buy, used, with no manual, unless he had absolutely no clue whatsoever. 

MaryBeth


----------



## gnorbury (Mar 27, 2002)

The current seatalk plugs are easily recognised since they are slightly curved, not exactly rectangular. Is this port marked in any way?

If the plug fits...

Graham


----------



## MMcSeattle (Aug 2, 2008)

*manual for ah800 is available online*

Here you go...

Since I'm a newbie, according to the rules, I can't post links but go to the raymarine site (e.g. raymarine(dot)com) and then to support and then to the manuals for discontinued produts and you'll find manuals for two versions of the AH800. "...SubmittedFiles/Handbooks/Legacy_Handbooks/Autopilot/AH800.pdf"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

MMcSeattle-

*Are you aware that the post you're responding to is SIX YEARS OLD. *It is likely that they don't have the need for any assistance with the autopilot at this time....if they didn't fix it SIX YEARS AGO, they probably pitched it. Please check dates before replying and reviving DEAD THREADS. I'd also highly recommend you read the POST in my signature.


----------



## bluenoser (Aug 11, 2014)

If anyone has an *unusable* Ah800 tiller pilot I am looking for a female receptacle.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

I still use an AH800 on my 28' S2. I have replaced the electrical plug threetimes. The female bronze (brass) plug into which it fits was lost so I made another. It does not interface to anything which is fine with me.


----------



## bluenoser (Aug 11, 2014)

My AH800 works fine as well. I have done some fiberglass work in the area the plug is installed. As a result of uninstalling/reinstalling more than once the screw holes have cracked and broken. I was hoping to find someone whose AH800 no longer works to sell me the plug. Mine is black plastic, not metal.
I would be interested to hear how you manufactured one though.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

The electrical plug I made from an off the shelf plug from West Marine.
The female thing into which the non moving end of the Ah800 fits I simply made from brass on a small lathe.
The innards of the unit are fairly simple and unless something rad happs I expect to be able to fix it.
When I was trying to decide what unit to buy in 1990 (ah800 or ah1000) I bought the ah800 because both had the same force but the 800 had no ability to interface. I think the 800 may be a bit small cuz it will not steerstraight with much weather helm. I primarily use it for long periods of motoring which has mostly been the case of going from/to Clearwater, Fl to St Marks, Fl, about 30 hours.
The manual is aboard my boat I the Bahamas.


----------

